

Show HN: Free cloud server for life - koonk
https://www.cloudrino.net

======
teleclimber
"Free for life" reminds me of Joyent's Lifetime fiasco. That didn't go over so
well.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyent#Lifetime_hosting_cris...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyent#Lifetime_hosting_crisis_and_relaunch_of_TextDrive)

------
richerlariviere
How can you ensure that the free offer will stay profitable for you?

------
breakingcups
Cool! I signed up.

It seems to crash when encountering an email address with a + sign in it
though, see [http://imgur.com/vpldMXV](http://imgur.com/vpldMXV)

------
cdvonstinkpot
How long does it typically take for an invite to be delivered? I see myself in
the queue, & I'm wondering how fast you're blasting through them all.

------
osullivj
Do you support Windows Server 2008 ?

~~~
koonk
Not at the moment, we intend to in coming months.

